
Chang'e-4 finds moon's far side colder than expected during night - pidu87
http://english.sina.com/buz/s/2019-02-01/detail-ihqfskcp2126689.shtml
======
simonblack
That would be expected. There isn't any energy reflected off the Earth on that
far side

